# للبيع فلل مميزة وجديدة في حي الندى شمال الرياض



## غوايش* (21 فبراير 2020)

*للبيع فلل مميزة وجديدة في حي الندى شمال الرياض

درج بالصالة
المساحة 306م
شارع شمالي 15 م
كما يوجد فلل واراضي وقصور وعماير ومحطات مؤجرة في الرياض في الياسمين والعارض والنرجس
والسويدي والنسيم والبديعة ..الخ

لباقي التفاصيل
للتواصل

واتس اب ابو يوسف
0096655009189

او اضغط بشكل مباشر على رابط ارسال الواتس اب
https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=...=&source=&data
*
*
*

*

















 *​


----------

